# Reflective tape (Be seen, Be safe)



## Elmer Fudd (12 Oct 2007)

I'm just about to start doing some serious pootling on a daily basis now the "dizzy" spells have worn off from the meds I'm on.

I'm after some reflective trim to attach (sew) onto my sadly dark blue w/proof jacket (zip in /out fleece, vent zips, free from my last job, I ain't complaining ! ).

I'm also after some strips, whatever, to attach to my front forks, rear stays.

The drivers round here are nutters (maybe not, the roads are a lot narrower to what I've been used to) so apart from my lights I want to give them no opportunity to say they couldn't see me.

TIA


----------



## Abitrary (12 Oct 2007)

Elmer Fudd said:


> I'm just about to start doing some serious pootling on a daily basis now the "dizzy" spells have worn off from the meds I'm on.
> 
> I'm after some reflective trim to attach (sew) onto my sadly dark blue w/proof jacket (zip in /out fleece, vent zips, free from my last job, I ain't complaining ! ).
> 
> ...



Just worry about your lights. Get the biggest best ones with the most strident names possible e.g.

-cateye shadowmaker
-halfords yeti

The minute you start worrying about all that reflective stuff you are doomed.


----------



## Steve Austin (12 Oct 2007)

helicopter tape is just clear protection for your frame....

wheel reflectors work really well and move so cause a lot of attention. as for tape on the frame, 3m scotchlite stuff works well.
I'll find a link for something decent later


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

a reflective jacket. £1.99 from aldi/lidl/wilkos/ebay. or if you've got a rucksack you use, reflective tape from ebay.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (12 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> a reflective jacket. £1.99 from aldi/lidl/wilkos/ebay. or if you've got a rucksack you use, reflective tape from ebay.



Bonj is right. Lots of reflective stuff on you and lots of lights on the bike. I've got 15 flashing diodes on the back of mine.


----------



## simon_adams_uk (12 Oct 2007)

You could also consider reflective bar tape:
http://www.evanscycles.com/product.jsp;jsessionid=D8F3E2581ADAFA26EB91E7ACC915C0E7.tc5?style=12546

It works a treat! The reflective material rubs off where you put your hands but that hardly matters really cos that's where your hands are... and they're not reflective anyway 

S


----------



## Arch (12 Oct 2007)

I'm hoping to roadtest some refective clip-on spoke things in the next couple of months - little strips of scotchlite that clip around your spokes. I reckon if they are near the hub end, they'll pick up light from ahead and behind as well as from the sides...

Similar effect could be got with little snippets of scotchlite tape I guess.


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

Arch said:


> I'm hoping to roadtest some refective clip-on spoke things in the next couple of months - little strips of scotchlite that clip around your spokes. I reckon if they are near the hub end, they'll pick up light from ahead and behind as well as from the sides...


----------



## johnr (12 Oct 2007)

Have a look at these. I used the Aldi equivalent of the flashing bands last winter - they kept everything at bay.

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...4&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003154c003152c003244


----------



## Danny (12 Oct 2007)

You can get self adhesive yellow reflective strips made out of the same sort of material used on Sam Brown belts. They are about 6" long and I put one on my rear mudguard in the winter.

They stand out really well in traffic and in some conditions show up as well if not better than a rear light.

I also have a pair of reflective cycle clips.


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2007)

I got two big rolls of reflective tape, red and white/silver from a chap on ebay - 5m of it and when cut to bike tube width, there would be enough for a long long time. £5 per roll. Been on through all weathers and hasn't come off.


----------



## Abitrary (12 Oct 2007)

Spend your time / money, thinking about / buying lights.

You can put them where you want, and it's a lot more fun, and they look a whole lot better in your shoeboxes full of bike bits than rolls of tape


----------



## Rhythm Thief (12 Oct 2007)

I nicked a reflective tabard from work and I wear it when on the bike. Works day and night.


----------



## Abitrary (12 Oct 2007)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I nicked a reflective tabard from work and I wear it when on the bike. Works day and night.



Crazy. Relying on static reflective technology. The fabric under it wears out like batteries as well.

If I had to swerve the car to avoid an incident and had to take out a reflecting cyclist or one who had bothered to buy equipment that lit up the road for everyone else as well, I wouldn't hesitate in mowing down the reflective one


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (13 Oct 2007)

..get some Christmas tree lights with a flashing gizmo and wrap them around the frame.


----------



## Abitrary (13 Oct 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> ..get some Christmas tree lights with a flashing gizmo and wrap them around the frame.



Better than reflective tape, serious

I don't know the science, but I reckon that all reflective stuff and high glo stuff will get absorbed by the human brain and forgotten about

Get some decent lights. If you want you can end up looking like Locutus of the Borg, 7 of 9 or whatever


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (13 Oct 2007)

http://www.glowsticks.co.uk/acatalog/index.html?gclid=CLuZ1vrPio8CFQIQFQodZV8nug


----------



## Rhythm Thief (13 Oct 2007)

Abitrary said:


> Crazy. Relying on static reflective technology. The fabric under it wears out like batteries as well.
> 
> If I had to swerve the car to avoid an incident and had to take out a reflecting cyclist or one who had bothered to buy equipment that lit up the road for everyone else as well, I wouldn't hesitate in mowing down the reflective one



I have lights as well, you goon.


----------



## longers (15 Oct 2007)

If you know any friendly coppers then the tape they use on their vehicles is highly sought after. Highly adhesive and violently reflective.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (15 Oct 2007)

what's the sentance these days for de taping a panda car?


----------



## Elmer Fudd (16 Oct 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> what's the sentence these days for de taping a panda*s* car?


50 hrs community service and three bamboo plants.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (16 Oct 2007)

hmm...50 hrs community service and free meals as well huh?....not so bad says I


----------



## Abitrary (16 Oct 2007)

Have you noticed how fit police women are getting these days? It's like the really fit girls want a challenge.

And all the rest are polish


----------



## Aperitif (16 Oct 2007)

polish - with shiny eyes...


----------



## BentMikey (16 Oct 2007)

Hiviz = spacker jacket.


----------



## bonj2 (16 Oct 2007)

longers said:


> If you know any friendly coppers then the tape they use on their vehicles is highly sought after. Highly adhesive and violently reflective.



i was just going to say actually the tape on coppers' reflective jackets always seems VERY bright!


----------



## johnr (16 Oct 2007)

> Have a look at these. I used the Aldi equivalent of the flashing bands last winter - they kept everything at bay.
> 
> http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebwP...c003152c003244



And 30 minutes after ordering some. I get an e-mail with this in it

http://www.aldi-stores.co.uk/special_buys/index.html

take your pick


----------



## Eat MY Dust (17 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> i was just going to say actually the tape on coppers' reflective jackets always seems VERY bright!




Isn't the cops reflective bits 3M Scotch material? The actual material that has to be sewn on rather than the adhesive stuff?


----------



## Blonde (17 Oct 2007)

You lot wants these people:

https://www.cyberglow.co.uk/

Their sew on tape is good. Best in White/Silver of course but they do make less obtrusive colours so it doesn't have to look total shyte on yer kit. The small chevron stickers in various colours are really good for the backs of yer cycling shoes. Mine has been on six months rain 'n' shine and there's no sign of it un-sticking yet.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (19 Oct 2007)

I like th eletters...I could spell out some really 'illuminating ' messages for the drivers behind me with those!


----------



## Tynan (20 Oct 2007)

why haven't the types poo pooing reflectives told him that a helmet is stoopid too?


----------



## summerdays (20 Oct 2007)

User76 said:


> http://www.bigglo.com/prodtype.asp?PT_ID=75&strPageHistory=cat
> 
> These look really good. My wife is after one for running in.



I've got one - but I don't know which one. I thought mine was meant to be water/showerproof but it does let all but the lightest of showers in. It does show up well in the dark, and I mainly use it in the summer months (rolls into a fairly small ball), to keep off the wind and odd light bit of rain. Looking at the details I now note it just says 'water resistant'. If I knew it was going to be wet I would wear my Altura night vision now.


----------



## Brock (20 Oct 2007)

This place may also have what you need:
http://www.beseenonabike.com

I personally believe it's worth making sure you have some decent reflectives on your pedals, shoes or calves. The up/down motion instantly identifies you as a cyclist, and gives drivers a clue of your likely speed and distance, in a way that points of static reflective material and lights do not. The 3M Scothlight stuff seems to be excellent.
If you're hauling panniers though, this approach doesn't work.


----------

